# Loss of symptoms at 7 weeks



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, you've probably had this question a million times before but we saw a healthy heartbeat last Thursday and probably for 2 weeks now (well, since the BFP) I have had mild nausea, sore breasts, stomach cramps etc etc.

Today I feel fantastic. Well, I'm still off certain foods but I've eaten without feeling bloated, my breasts feel totally fine, I feel a tiny bit nauseas but on a scale of 1 out of 10 rather than 6 out of 10 I've been having.

This is normal right My midwife appointment is Thursday 29th and as I haven't met her/booked in yet I don't know if I can just call her. 

I think I am 7+3.

Best regards

Bellini xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

everything sounds fine Hun, don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you so much. I feel relieved to hear that.


----------

